# Two Toothpick Holders



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are two more Toothpick holders out of ambrosia maple. These are finished with lacquer per the customer. Picked up today. I have 6 more to go. 3 will be singles. 3 of them will be sets with salt/peppermills.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

They look great Bernie. Way to go!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bernie, you've got those down to a science now. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie outstanding as usaul. Like the grain in the pieces. Oh by the way got me a cone live center from grizzly for 11.95 big difference from almost 40.00. So now I'm set once it get here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice I like the rings on the bottom of that one makes it stand out


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Bernie, that ambrosia is some good looking stuff. Nice job! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments. These things are a lot of fun and easy to turn. I don't know if I mentioned it but the plans are in the newest issue of Wood Magazine. Here is the site with a video for turning it. There are 3 parts to it so watch all three.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/fi...d=979295690&bclid=1339217302&bctid=1357339910

Glenmore glad to have been a help.


----------



## slatron (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful work Bernie.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice shape and style.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. It is appreciated.


----------



## boxxmaker1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautifull pieces,hope you make some bucks on em

ken


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Very nice looking work Bernie Nice job. I made one of them when that last issue of wood came out and your right they are fun to turn. I used matches in mine instead of toothpicks to light the wood stove when it's cold. Mitch


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Amazing work Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. They are fun to make and make a great addition to salt and pepper mills.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie on the one I didn't notice it before did you drill three little holes in the side or was it part of the grain? Wish the heck you live closer so I could learn from the master of armatures. Hell I've been turning almost as long as you and can't get the results. Harry puts me to shame too. Well practice makes perfect. I'll keep a trying.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore those are worm holes. Well hopefully the good Lord a willing and the creek don't rise in about 18 months we may be closer in Virginia.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Are yah moving to 'ginia Bernie? 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

We are still looking at it Corey. I probably will retire next year at Christmas. With this housing market another thing will be if we can sell our house here. There just isn't anything selling here.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bernie

Great job and a great finish.

You turners are working on a complete table setting. 

well done 
John


----------

